#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Idea about the programming language of RUBY???

## aritra nag

i need some help in learning the language RUBY.
can anybody suggest me a good book or e-book or anything at all???





  Similar Threads: The Objective-C 2.0 Programming Language 8085 microprocessor architecture, programming, applications  & Its Assembly language programming C language programming Concept in programming language c programming language

----------

